# Introducing new kitten to current cat



## cobsarefab (25 September 2017)

As above really how and when would you do this. Kitten been with us about 5 weeks now and since our big cat is mainly outdoors their paths haven't crossed. How would you get them used to one another and when would you do it?


----------



## HashRouge (25 September 2017)

I'd start with having the little one caged, so that the big one can have a good look and not feel too threatened. It will also protect the little one of your bigger one is not keen on company! Hopefully the opposite will be true, but just be aware that it could take a while for them to get used to each other. It took my older cat at least six months before she could be left with the kitten without trying to kill him (now she's 17 and he's 11 and they get on fine, but aren't exactly best mates).


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 September 2017)

I'd just introduce under supervision as soon as possible just being careful you can remove the little one easily if the older cat looks like it might be overly aggressive. Cats normally are pretty tolerant of kittens although they may bop them a bit. 

I definitely wouldn't leave them alone together though until you're sure they're ok together.


----------



## amandaco2 (27 September 2017)

I plan to try to get their 'smells' mixed by mixing bedding etc and we will keep them separate until we are sure they aren't going to fight- so in own rooms whilst we are at work and cautiously mixed while we are at home....


----------

